# FS Tropheus Red Rainbow, Ilangi, and Multipunctatus



## carter8089 (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok,
I have the following for sale.

24 F1 Tropheus Red Rainbow Kasanga @ about 1.5 to 2 inches. $400. This is less than the fish cost me to buy, plus I had to ship them. May consider selling 12/12. *SOLD SOLD*

8 F1 Tropheus Ilangi @ 4 inches plus. 3m/5f $240. Very Nice fish. Starting to breed.* SOLD!! SOLD!!
*
7 Synodontis Multipuntatus. Wild Caught Monsters!! @ 5 inches plus. Amazing fish, very active. Parasitic moutbrooders. 
$40 each or two for $70. (i have 2 smaller ones @ 3inches)

7 Cyprichromis Leptosoma "Utinta Bay". Adult breeding group. 2m/5f. All males have yellow tails, guaranteed. If you get a male with a blue tail I'll give you your money back. $80 * NOW WITH 6 FRY INCLUDED!!*!

Check out the vids: (just to get an idea, they really do the fish no justice. sorry.)





 (trophs)





, (catfish)

Thanks for looking,

Jamie


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

videos are not working.


----------



## carter8089 (Mar 8, 2011)

weird, when I click them they seem to go. It may be that they are still uploading to youtube as I just did it 2 minutes ago.
Thanks,
Jamie


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Jamie. 

The You-Tube message "This video is private." comes up when clicking on the links.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## carter8089 (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok, I think I fixed it. Thanks again!!
Jamie


----------



## carter8089 (Mar 8, 2011)

bump to the top


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

how much for the leptosoma?


----------



## carter8089 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey Fishman,
$80 bucks for the Cyps. 
You have my old Nigripinnis Group, I think. Hope they are doing well. I love those fish. i've put the price in the ad now.
Jamie


----------



## carter8089 (Mar 8, 2011)

I put a video of the catfish up also, and a photo of adult Ilangi. (pic of actual fish, that's the dominant male).


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

jamie why are you selling your fish iv bought from this guy before great to deel with his fish have always been nice


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

Did u find a different love? Hahahaha his fish are awesome i have his duboisi and chipimbi colony. I would love your illangis but im gettin over my tropheus addiction haha.


----------



## carter8089 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Scott and Mike.... hope you guys are good. Nope, I've been collecting tanganyikans for 25 years and I'm not stopping now. (nor would I ever lower my standards and get into Malawi's....) Another group of adult wild trophs coming soon. These guys have got to go!! 
Make some offers folks. I won't get all weird and offended...
Jamie


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

cool good luck then man


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are some of my favorite tropheus... whoever get those won't be disappointed.


----------



## carter8089 (Mar 8, 2011)

Still got 'em...


----------



## carter8089 (Mar 8, 2011)

Red Rainbows are sold, and off the good 'ol U.S of A.
I think people are possibly overlooking the tremendous coolness of the catfish i have for sale.
parasitic mouthbrooders!!! 
awesome for the all male cichlid show tank......
jamie


----------



## matedogg (Sep 18, 2010)

I agree, those catfish are awesome! Saw some at the Vancouver Aquarium 3 years back and tried to find some here but never did. Now there's some for sale and I have no more cichlid tank  Good luck with the sale, seems like an excellent price for those guys!


----------



## carter8089 (Mar 8, 2011)

Still have Ilangi, cyps, and multipunctatus. 
Illangi are really trying hard to breed..


----------



## carter8089 (Mar 8, 2011)

Rumpity Bump.


----------



## carter8089 (Mar 8, 2011)

Ilangi are sold. Thanks to all that inquired. (There were a ton!!) Good luck to a happy new Tropheus enthusiast.

Jamie. 

ps. Still have coolest catfish ever, and Cyprichromis now come with 6 fry.


----------



## carter8089 (Mar 8, 2011)

All sold thnks everyone


----------

